# Very Classy



## Derick (26/10/13)

http://www.steamecig.com/steam-stm-1-advanced-vaping-system/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (26/10/13)

oh nomnomnomnom


----------



## Gizmo (28/10/13)

You going to brining that in Derick?


----------



## Riaz (28/10/13)

that looks the biz niz!


----------



## Riaz (28/10/13)

how much will it be?


----------



## Melinda (28/10/13)

I'm still looking into becoming a reseller, no idea about price or if we are able to bring it in, will keep you guys updated


----------

